# 3rd Party Sisters of Battle by Grishnak



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

From our comrades in Russia, 




Save for the unhelmeted face sculpts these are just about perfect in my book. If I had the cash I'd buy an Army of them.

EDIT: Source site: http://vk.com/grishnakmodels


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

What's wrong with the unhelmeted faces? I quite like them.

Honestly, if GW allows a range to lay dead for as many years as SoB have, I see no reason why someone else shouldn't pick it up and make models if there is a demand. Of course GW's legal team doesn't see it that way.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

I'm not a fan of the sculpt is all.

And with this being a Russian company I don't see GW's legal team having much of a fight available.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I like them. I agree with Zion though, the bare heads are very mannish.


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

Zion said:


> I'm not a fan of the sculpt is all.
> 
> And with this being a Russian company I don't see GW's legal team having much of a fight available.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

So is Russia like China in that it's a giant copyright black hole or something? I mean, I suppose the stereotype held in the US is that laws in Russia are rather more fluid than here, but it can't be that bad. This is rather blatant IP infringement.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Russia is pretty much a black hole in general.

From what little I know they don't have trade agreements to uphold IP laws of other countries.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Weird that this should be my first post back after nearly three years, but with Russia under sanctions from the west, they would likely do all they can to infringe on western ip. And the comment about GW pretty much forfeiting any claim the range is pretty valid. Not like they have done anything at all to maintain it. GW might try and fight it, but I am pretty sure they will fail. The Sister superior does have an unappealing face, but it might paint up ok. The trooper with the bolter up looks ok though.


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

shaantitus said:


> Weird that this should be my first post back after nearly three years, but with Russia under sanctions from the west, they would likely do all they can to infringe on western ip.



I disagree with your sentiment. The idea that they would actively and deliberately try and infringe on as many copyrights as possible purely in order to get back at the West for sanctions is a little far fetched.
They have their own counter sanctions against EU food produce which is doing well enough (it cost the EU 9 billion Euros in lost revenue last year).

The truth is less exciting than your suggestion. They simply just don't care.

But actually, now that I think about it, they have been chasing down websites which illegally stream films. They have always been quick to take them down if they had been streaming films under Russian copyright, but more recently they've also been issuing take down orders to streams of films owned by Sony, 20CFox and the other main companies. So they do often act in favour of non-Russian companies when they feel there is a strong case.

Anyway, some little model company copying models from a bigger model company is really not an issue they really care about. It has nothing to do with a nefarious plot to bring down the West by copying their Warhammer 40k models.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Honestly that is what I meant. Someone will bring it up with them , and they won't care, and maybe continue out of spite(a bit). Guess it did not come out how I intended.


----------

